

Show HN - Side Project to Help You Decide What Craft Beer You Should Drink - dannowatts
http://ShouldIDrinkThisFuckingBeer.com

======
timv
My immediate reaction is "Should I trust this fucking website?"

Based on my 2 minutes of using it, that's a very firm no.

~~~
dannowatts
any substantial reason? also, it's not about trust, it's about humor. and good
beer. might help if you drink a good beer and then go visit the site again :)

~~~
timv
Lack of transparency I guess.

If I enter a crap beer, say "heineken", I get told "no", which is fine.

If I enter random characters, say "rthjkejbfkel", I get told "no", which is
not fine, because it means you are just saying no to anything that's not on
your list.

So, if I enter a boutique beer that I like, say "Bluebottle" or anything from
Mildura Brewery, I also get the "no", but I can't tell if it's because you're
morons who don't appreciate good beer, or just ignorant about some excellent
beers.

The only conclusion is I can draw is that you have a set of beers that you
like, you'll say any other beer is crap (even if you've never tried it), and
your suggestions are entirely opaque. I don't know why you like those beers,
you're clearly not suggesting those beer based on any input I provided. That
means is just a list of your preferred beers, with a front end that randomly
selects a beer and an insult for me. Since I don't know you, or have any
reason to trust your judgement in beer, there's no real reason to care.

Yes, it's about humor (although I don't find obscenities and insults to be
particularly funny), but there's no evidence that it's actually about good
beer - just beer that you happen to like with no explanation of why.

~~~
dannowatts
thanks for taking the time to write out a coherent answer and critique, i
appreciate it. after reading through your thoughts, it's safe to say that you
may not be the target demographic for the site!

~~~
timv
_It's safe to say that you may not be the target demographic for the site_

I think that's almost certainly the case.

------
Randgalt
New favorite site

~~~
dannowatts
ha, thanks!

------
shanbady
awesome

~~~
dannowatts
thank you!

